# Two vampire bats



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Bit of an old one but always makes me gigle...

Two vampire bats hanging from a tree.

Bat1:"Core blimey, look at all of that blood around your mouth mate."

Bat2:"Yeh-a-know, wicked isnt it."

Bat1:"Tell me where you got all of that claret."

Bat2:"Well, you see that tree over there..."

Bat1:"Yes..."

Bat2:"Well I didn't..."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

